# Redtail Chowder



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">RedTail Chowder<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4-6 Small - Med. Redfish Filets, chunked<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 regular cans of crushed or diced tomatoes & juice<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 cans tomato sauce<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 can Whole Kernel Corn - drained<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 large Potatoes, cubes<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 1/2 tablespoons Cajun spice<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 large yellow Onion - chopped<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 cups Celery - chopped<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 Green Pepper - chopped<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 cloves of Garlic - chopped<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 ½ cans Chicken stock <P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">1 ½ cans fish stock<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Flour<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 tbsp Olive Oil<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">4 strips Bacon<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">½ tsp Black Pepper<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">2 bay leaves<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">3 tablespoons fresh parsley<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Options: Small Shrimp, crab meat, oysters, ham chunks<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Cook bacon until crisp, remove from pan and add olive oil to the bacon grease, Sautee? the trilogy, (onions, pepper and celery) plus garlic, add more oil if needed, add flour, make roux ; :mmmbeer; add tomatoes, stocks and spices, simmer on low, Add corn, potatoes & redfish and continue to cook. :mmmbeer<P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt"><o></o><P class=MsoNormal style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt">Serve with rice, crackers, cornbread, French begets, or hushpuppies. I prefer cornbread!:hungry:mmmbeer


----------



## onoahi (Oct 5, 2007)

thx


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

I tried a version of this recipe with a bunch of left over poor mans lobster & boiled veggies. The fish stock & bay leaves were the only ingredients I didn't include. Turned out A+.


----------



## saltfisher1 (Oct 8, 2007)

Sounds great.


----------

